# Femme Militant : Bathorii



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

*Femme Militant : Bathorii & Cataphracti*

So,

As a thank-you gift for having a buddy of mine sleeping over for a tournament, I received 2 Femme Militant-figs.
Femme Militant is a range of figs that were moddeled by some very talented sculptors on drawings provided by John Blanche.
It is a series of (I think) 10 women you don't want to meet in a dark alley (nor in bright daylight for that matter).
They are clearly set in the 40K universe and are 40mm, but as the Femme Militant site is down, you can almost not find any info on them at all...

Here is a link to a picsaweb hosting all 10 Femme Militant figs that I know of...
I now possess the lurrvely ladies in pictures #8 and #10...

The fig in picture #10 is called Bathorii, and I'll be starting out with her.
As these two are of a scale that makes 'em unuseable in any game-system I play, I have a free reign as for creativity with the bases, as I won't need to make them for a whole army. 

And since there is no place to better start off than at the base, a 40 mm one in this case, I set myself to work :
The idea was to put Bathorii in a Necromunda-style (under)hive metal surroundings-setting...

























And here's a look at the finished base.
I had to add grit, because the fig stands on some, and it being a resin fig, I didn't feel tto comfortable cleaning it away, so I added patches of grit all over the base, to blend in the fig...



























Here's what the actual fig looks like :

























Now I have seen the green of the Bathorii fig, and there's supposed to be a chain going from her leg to the teddy's leg, although who is chained to whom, and which is the master is very unclear...
I couldn't imagine myself sculpting a nice enough chain, so I just seperated the two figs on the base...

If anyone has got more intel on these figs (like who is Bathorii, a female =][=, an alcolyte, a sister hospitaller,....?) I'd be glad to hear all about it!

Next step : painting her.
As I've got two ladies, I was thinking of a classical Black & White colour-scheme : Bathorii will be mainly white (her clothes anyway) whilst the assassin-style chick will become black.
Both will receive red eye-catchers for the details.

Now to see if I can make white look sinister and menacing!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a really cool model, it's a shame the site is down or I might buy some of those. I had a look around and unfortunately I can't find any information on the character. The base looks great, very detailed. I'm looking forward to seeing this painted.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

as above , im looking forward to seeing this painted


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Well,

I started painting yesterday.
Pretty pleased with the white, and I started some red detailings.
I'll see if I find the time to take and post a piccie tonight...

wombat_tree, you best bet would be Ebay, or trading sites, but I've been told they don't come cheap... at all...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

These do look very very nice models. I do you like yor base as well. Just enough detail and suits the mini. DO you have any WIP shots?


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

There you go...

Mind you, faaaaar, far from finished.

The white's almost done, just needs some shading to emphasize some parts, and to blend in the white with the brown in the deeper areas.

The red cloth needs more depth, a lot more depth, and has to end up looking dark and gritty... waay too clean at the moment.

The metals are just two or three layers at the moment, those 'll need a lot more work...

I'm also considering adding paint on the floor, like numbers, or a part of a circle, but I must beware that it doesn't take the focus away from the fig itself...


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And she's finished.

I'm quite happy with the results, but am still open to suggestions :wink: 









































And sincs Bathorii was in the way to look at the bear in a convenient manner, here's some close-ups









Since the final stages included long waiting-times for the last washes to dry, I started making a base for Cataphracti, the second Femme Militant fig I now have


----------

